

EOL for Echofon Desktop - radimm
http://blog.echofon.com/2012/10/changes-coming-for-echofon-desktop-users.html

======
stesch
I was only using it because I have the App installed on iPhone and iPad, too.
The timeline (and filters) sync between all the devices.

And now? I can buy some other Apps and say my money spent on Echofon goodbye.

------
radimm
I take this as next step in my 'getting of the Twitter' treatment :)

